# Happy Ending



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This week, my family and I weren't sure if we would even go fishing. Finally at around noon today, we got it in gear and took a drive. We knew that the sunlight wouldn't let us fish for too long after the drive, so making good time was a plus.

At the turnoff to the Soldier Creek Dam at Strawberry, I asked my wife whether I should turn or keep going. She didn't have an answer handy and neither did I, so we stayed in our lane and cruised up to Currant Creek Reservoir. Sure it was another chunk of time to get there, but I was confident that the action would be faster for us.

Pulling up to today's spot of choice, one party was just about to leave. They reported fair success for everyone, giving _us_ a bit of hope.

A chilly breeze rattled through us right away and that drove my wife and kids back to the car after only one cast. This left me to wander the shoreline a bit and get in some casting. A few medium sized tigers and a small rainbow entertained me for a little while, only 2 of which were photo worthy:










That one almost hit 17 inches. This other one was just pretty.










The next fish would be one that I always knew existed in Currant Creek, but hadn't been able to find in all these years. I saw the take, as the large body flashed in and out of view. Hardly believing what my eyes had seen, I set the hook and played the portly beast until it was ready for my hand.










Wow. A beautiful 24 inch male cutthroat. Oh, how I'd been waiting for this one!










The day couldn't possibly get any better at that point, so I took my cue to get home in time to catch some football. The ride home was spent giggling like a little girl.

I really needed that.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats! That's a great looking fish.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Way to go, Beautiful fish there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wowzas! Nice!!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

One of my favorite places to take grandkids. There is always a chance for a "very nice fish" and it seems to be consistent for being able to catch at least a few fish on any given trip.

Just wondering, did you catch it on a minnow or spinner? It seems the bigger fish we have caught there have not been on power bait or a worm.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This was on a redside shiner.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

And you didn't leave home till noon?? 

Nice fish LOAH ...well earned !!


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Daaaaang nice fish!

WoW!! :shock:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pic that is a good size fish. We caught a 23" up there last week off the shore at Strawberry and it always puts a smile on your face. Are the snakes still out on the river section? Only time I fished that place the fishing was amazing but seen 3-4 snakes in a 75 yard stretch and I was out of there, seen enough


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a awesome fish, Makes me wish i would of gone there instead of being lazy and hitting up maple lake. Congratz


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No snakes that I could see, AFD. It's your time of year to hit up all of those spots you stay away from in regard to snakes. I think they're holed up for now.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great catch Loah... Good to see some fish over the normal teeny boper size that lake usually produces... They can't resist the meat!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great catch indeed!

Looks like you made the right choice. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Great fish LOAH. I look forward to your reports all the time. 

Keep on fishin.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had great time those are some awesome photos and beautiful fish. 8)


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Really nice pics, yup and its pretty cold up there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish LOAH. Thats really awesome that all your trips up there finally paid off with a real pig!! Keep or release on that one?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't resist the easy bone-pickings and tasty flesh of a big cutthroat, so this one was forced to fit into the oven. 8) 

Deeeeeeelicious!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wowzers! That is a freaking pig of a cutty. Well done. Or maybe nicely done would be better. Great looking fishy.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the better looking fish from that lake that I have seen. Well Done sir.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

What a money shot! Keep the fish pron coming xD o-||


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm real proud of ya bud. I wish I was 40 rears younger, (or much more), and had your ability and energy. Good on ya, keep on, keeping on.    I'm kind of relegated to the Web. now w/o Sparky ( he injured his other leg now) :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

wow!!! lol nice catch..never had one since i had my own license.. haha nice really..hope i could have my own soon


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jadelicosner89 said:


> wow!!! lol nice catch..never had one since i had my own license.. haha nice really..hope i could have my own soon


Adios, spammer.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Leaky said:


> I'm real proud of ya bud. I wish I was 40 rears younger, (or much more), and had your ability and energy. Good on ya, keep on, keeping on.    I'm kind of relegated to the Web. now w/o Sparky ( he injured his other leg now) :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


That's awful, Leaky! I hope he makes a speedy recovery and you two can go tear it up next spring.


----------

